# Timbrens Vs Light bar



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

Im putting together a truck and just wanted your guyz opinion if I should go with a light bar or a set of timbrens for the front of my truck...btw its a 2004.5 cummins 2500.

I would like a decent light bar, magnetic suction cup mount ( so it fits in the garage), and I heard great things about timbrens.... Limited funds, I could only buy one thing....what would you guys buy.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

I would ask what do you need first. The lightbar would provide notice to others when you are working in their area, Timbrens don't.

Think safety first, you can work on the ride quality later.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

To totally different things your talking about. How does the truck sit with the plow on it? If it really needs the timbrens to keep from bottoming out in places then you better get them first. If the truck sits okay, then get a light bar.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i dont see the need for timbrens on the solid front ends as much as ifs so i would go with the lightbar.


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

The plow I got is a 7, 6 Standard duty, so the truck sits ok. I heard alot of good things about timbrens, specialy on this site in other posts.

I do have my eye on a few light kits, one being a magnetic cig outlet from northern tool....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sno commander;871689 said:


> i dont see the need for timbrens on the solid front ends as much as ifs so i would go with the lightbar.


Axle type has no impact on the need for Timbrens. Spring rate does, though.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i knew a gm guy woudn't like that comment  i meant to say the springs on the dodges are pretty stout and with only a 7.6 ft light duty i bet he doesn't drop more than an inch. :waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I knew what you meant - but good clarification for someone "less knowledgeable" LOL :salute:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

You dont need the Timbrens with a small plow like that. If you had a big V plow then yeah you would probably NEED them. 

As already stated, Safety first. Be sure to buy a strobe and not a rotator. If you mount a rotator on the roof the sound of it will drive you crazy. Just thinking about it reminds me of an old truck I use to plow with


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How much are you looking to spend on a lightbar? I have a few that I can sell off.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Go with the nice used light bar and a leveling kit. No need for the timbrens with that plow, even with my mega V and Cummins in the front it only drops an inch. Although the rear bumper goes up 2.5"!!! Alittle balast in the rear and you are good to go.


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

NBI Lawn;872344 said:


> You dont need the Timbrens with a small plow like that. If you had a big V plow then yeah you would probably NEED them.
> 
> As already stated, Safety first. Be sure to buy a strobe and not a rotator. If you mount a rotator on the roof the sound of it will drive you crazy. Just thinking about it reminds me of an old truck I use to plow with


Thanks for the input, I was lookin at rotator (above)...but Ill have to look into getting a strobe.. I didnt even think about the constant humming...

Also, about the leveling kit, do you guys know if its an easy install, does it help alot...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id skip the leveling kit, i wont stiffen the front end it will just be higher to start with so by the tme the truck sags youll be close to stock height. imo id just put about 700 lbs against the tailgate. i just use tube sand, it comes in 70 lb tubes and are easy to load / unload.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Lightbar..


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

JohnnyU;872396 said:


> How much are you looking to spend on a lightbar? I have a few that I can sell off.


PM me what you have to sell please, I'm in the market for one.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

AL THE MAN;872973 said:


> Also, about the leveling kit, do you guys know if its an easy install, does it help alot...


The leveling kit gives you the extra ground clearance up front and levels the truck out. Its a hour job for any do it yourself guy...and if you buy it off ebay its under 100 bucks.

And YES it does help....

Now a question.... why not hide-a-way strobes instead? Close to the same price...$180.00 for a whelen 4 corner kit, no clearance issues, and you don't need to worry about someone stealing them either.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

zeek;873606 said:


> Now a question.... why not hide-a-way strobes instead?


Because they're just not effective as a primary warning device. They are great as a supplemental warning system, but it's still best practice to have some type of 360° beacon or lightbar.


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

what do you guys think of this light bar, I found it on ebay......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/High...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The 99.99 shipping charge seems a little much. I like that style of plug and mounting system. You can remove it in the not so nice areas so it doesn't go for a walk.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A friend of mine has a 2005 Dodge 4 door with a cummins and he runs a 8ft Blizzard and the trucks handles the plow just fine without Timbren's. I'm sure the 7.6 is a bit lighter so I would go with a light. BTW, if funds are that limited why not just get a cheap single strobe for a season or two. I dont know about you guys but after a couple hours of flashing lights I get sick of seeing them, plus you could have 10 lights flashing and the chance of people hitting you are about the same as if you just had a bright single strobe. I just saw at Jerre's a single ECCO strobe with suction/magnet mount for around 80 bucks and it was a larger strobe.


----------



## gmcplowtruck (Jun 13, 2007)

i went to strobes n more and got a whelen g7 strobe light same as you listed but strobe got it for 169 shipped and it is very bright and quet and magnetic mount i would consider that you do not want a rotater because it also draws more amps then strobes


----------



## chriso3wj (Nov 19, 2009)

I just got the Mini Illuminator Light Bar fro mwww.ledoutfitters.com and its low pro and bright.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;874176 said:


> The 99.99 shipping charge seems a little much. I like that style of plug and mounting system. You can remove it in the not so nice areas so it doesn't go for a walk.


Shipping from Hong Kong.


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

I found a nice whelen strobe,

http://www.fleetsafety.com/strobe-beacon-by-whelen-2

I gota have the magnetic mount ones, I got like 2 inch clearance on my ram to my garage door....:laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That's basically the same one I offered to you for $35 less. :waving:


----------



## AL THE MAN (May 29, 2008)

JohnnyU;875392 said:


> That's basically the same one I offered to you for $35 less. :waving:


Sorry I did not check my messages last night, i send you a PM....


----------

